# Pleco problem..



## Bmrbob (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, so a few days ago I noticed what I thought was a piece missing out of my Plecos tail while opened up. Just thought it was like this and maybe never noticed since *** seen others like this. But over the last day, I noticed little pieces missing from different fins and a big one out of his top fin. Now I know this isnt 'normal'. He is in a 29g (soon to be 60g in a few days!) with 2 Yellow labs 1M1F, 1 Ice blue M, 1 Venustus F, and a Black-banded leporinus. Now the Leporinus *** had the longest, is my biggest fish, puts up with the cichs and destroys my plants. So I think maybe it can be him? Or do cichlids usually nip at Plecos fins? Will this cool down once their in the bigger tank? Sorry, just want my little algae sucking friend to live in peace, lol. All fish are 2.5-4 inches. Thanks for any info you can provide..


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

it may calm down in a bigger tank which you will need but it may also continue. they have identified a weaker tankmate...and thats how it starts with africans...they will nip at fins until they fish has trouble swimming and then the eyes and then...! then again he will have more hiding spaces in a bigger tank


----------



## Me+3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you thought it might be fin rot ? Does the Tank have poor water circulation ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna in a 29G will nip at everything including each other. If the 60G tank is at least 48" long then it should work better, but your mbuna will still be unusually aggressive due to problems with your mix.

When you get the 48" long tank, what other tankmates will you add? Peace among the cichlids will enhance peace for your pleco.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd suspect the leporinus as well. I had a small one many years ago that actually ate part of an african butterfly fish, a little nibble at a time, while it swam around the tank. They are listed as vegetarians, but will eat other fish as well.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Please remove your pleco before he gets killed . . . There are countless stories of such sad ends for these guys in African tanks.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Definitely the Leporinus. They are the worst fin nippers.

Mike


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

It could potentially be any of your fish. But Leporinus and Anostomus are documented as supplemental fin-eaters. They don't just nip to be a bully...they supplement their diet with fins of other fish. He probably doesn't attack your cichlids because (a) they are too fast, and (b) they would retaliate.

By the way, there are many "fin and scale eaters" in nature, especially from the Amazon region. Fortunately most of those species will not practice the habit in an aquarium setting if they are well fed and mixed with appropriate tankmates.


----------

